# Sedona/Scottsdale resorts: Your Opinions, Please



## Arb (Jan 18, 2009)

I've read reviews here on TUG and on the RCI site till I'm fairly well confused. Maybe I can't make a _bad _choice. Still, I'm wondering. My husband and I take a fun trip each October to coincide with the Columbus Day holiday. It's our anniversary.
This year, we decided on Arizona. We've never vacationed there at all.
First, would you recommend for a first visit to go to Scottsdale or to Sedona?
Also, Of the many resorts, which would you recommend?
He likes golfing, but he doesn't like to pay astronomical greens fees.
We like to eat out -- and we like museums and shopping.
We like to be able to make some meals in our room and we want a washer and dryer.
So.... 
I'm asking for recommendations. It seems that we have several options!


----------



## Steve (Jan 18, 2009)

Arb said:


> I've read reviews here on TUG and on the RCI site till I'm fairly well confused. Maybe I can't make a _bad _choice. Still, I'm wondering. My husband and I take a fun trip each October to coincide with the Columbus Day holiday. It's our anniversary.
> This year, we decided on Arizona. We've never vacationed there at all.
> First, would you recommend for a first visit to go to Scottsdale or to Sedona?
> Also, Of the many resorts, which would you recommend?
> ...



Scottsdale and Sedona are very different.  Scottsdale is an upscale suburb of Phoenix.  There are lots of beautiful resorts along with a tremendous number of places to shop and eat.  There are numerous museums and attractions in the area.  Tons of golf.  The surrounding Sonoran Desert is beautiful with lots of sugaro and other desert plants.

In contrast, Sedona is a small town in an isolated valley surrounded by some of the most dramatic and beautiful red rock cliffs anywhere.  The setting is truly stunning.  There is a lot of hiking in the area, a few golf courses, many scenic spots, a historic railroad, jeep tours, indian ruins, etc.  The emphasis is on the outdoors.  There are also a lot of new age shops.  Some may disagree, but I'd say that the shopping, dining, and galleries aren't really top notch.  You'll find much better southwestern art and dining in either Scottsdale or Santa Fe.  But, the beauty of Sedona is truly unique and spectacular.

I like both areas, but I prefer Scottsdale.

As for resorts, the best in the Scottsdale/Phoenix area are:

1)  Four Seasons Scottsdale at Troon North
2)  Westin Kierland Villas
3)  Marriott's Canyon Villas

In Sedona, I'd rank the resorts like this:

1)  Hyatt Pinon Point
2)  Sedona Springs
3)  Sedona Summit
4)  Arroyo Roble
5)  Ridge on Sedona Golf Resort

Steve


----------



## DaveNV (Jan 18, 2009)

I see Steve's points, and generally agree with him, except I think I prefer Sedona, precisely because it _IS_ its own community.  Scottsdale is a beautiful area, but no matter how upscale it is, you're still basically _IN_ Phoenix, with all that traffic, smog, and crime.  Sedona is a bit more adventurous, not as predictably cookie-cutter, and you can't beat the incredible views of those red rocks.  Toss in the relative short drive to the Grand Canyon, and you've got something really nice going on.

So I guess if you want an upscale suburban vacation, Scottsdale will certainly show you a good time.  If you want something a bit unusual, Sedona gets my vote.

Toss a coin - they're both nice, but for different reasons.  Now, if you want to add Santa Fe into the mix...  

Dave


----------



## mamadot (Jan 18, 2009)

I would stay in Sedona.  It is so beautiful and should be perfect weather.  Scottsdale may still be in the high 90's or even 100!

From Sedona it is less than 2 hours down to Scottsdale for a day of shopping or exploring.  You can do a day trip to the Grand Canyon and Flagstaff.


----------



## JoeWilly (Jan 18, 2009)

It really depends on what you want.  Scottsdale has more going on--restaurants, golfing, shopping, night life, etc. Sodona is beautiful but I wouldn't want to spend a whole week there unless you just want to totally kick back.  We like to stay in Scottsdale at the Westin Kierland, which is a beautiful resort and do a day trip to Sedona.  The resort has an extensive list of activities--wine tasting, beer tasting, yoga classes, etc.


----------



## Arb (Jan 19, 2009)

*Thank you!*

Thanks for the info!


----------



## Kola (Jan 19, 2009)

Should you decide for Scottsdale go for Westin Kierland Villas in preference to
Marriott's Canyon Villas. We stayed one week in each last Nov. and feel Westin is superior.  Canyon Villas had some construction near the pool and their unit maintenance was not up to par. Also it is in a more isolated location.

K.


----------



## LynnW (Jan 19, 2009)

If he's looking for golf I don't think there is any reasonable golf in Sedona. A lot of courses will be overseeding in Oct so there should be some good deals in the Phoenix area.

Lynn


----------



## Andmilair (Jan 19, 2009)

Anyone ever stay at the Camelback Inn, A JW Marriott Resort & Spa, Scottsdale??


----------



## Arb (Jan 20, 2009)

*Camelback*

I'd like to get info on that one too!!


----------



## MuranoJo (Jan 20, 2009)

I've been at Camelback, but only for the spa.  Was staying at the close-by Marriott McDowell Mtns. a few years ago, and managing an event for our company.  Sent golfers & spa folks to Camelback.  I think golfers and spa folks alike were very happy.  Can't speak to actually staying there.


----------



## kcirbodmot (Jan 21, 2009)

*Weather*

It's not a big deal to most visitors here (Phoenix metro area), but if you have health concerns or, as is true with most of the rest of my family, have an imaginary overreaction to heat (regardless of the humidity), you may want to consider the weather in your decision. 


It is not that unusual to experience 100-degree high temps in the Phoenix area on any day throughout October. 


That being said, it is indeed "a dry heat", and my wife, my son, and I are all far more comfortable   in 100-degree heat here (at maybe 10 - 15% humidity) than we were in Minnesota when it was 75 or 80 degrees (and, what, 80 - 100% humidity? :annoyed:  ).

Tom


----------



## Arb (Jan 21, 2009)

*Humidity, Golf, etc.*

Oh, I'm used to humid heat here in Montgomery, Alabama.
October is a great time of year here, and a good time to stay in the area, but October is also our wedding anniversary, and I love to make a GREAT trip each October.

For the past two years, we've been cold on our trips: Marriott at Lake Tahoe and Marriott at Williamsburg.

I have SEVERAL weeks booked in RCI and really need to make an exchange with RCI. I have both VRI and Wyndham units to trade, so I see different options in RCI from each of them.

My husband is a golfing addict. He basically tells me that he'll go anywhere I want him to as long as he can golf. BUT he hates to pay big bucks for greens fees!!


----------



## LynnW (Jan 21, 2009)

He will find some great golf deals on golfnow.com in the Phoenix area.

Lynn


----------



## malyons (Jan 21, 2009)

we went to scottsdale the first week of Oct this past year.  weather was in the 90's most days and with the "dry heat" was absolutely perfect IMO.  We made the day trip to Sedona and felt like we saw most of what there is to see (stop at the visitors center on your way into town and the guide there will give you a free map and great instructions on how to see the best of what sedona has to offer in 1 day.  I don't think there is enough to do in Sedona to satisfy me for a whole week, but to each his own...for sure worth the day trip though as you really can't describe how beautiful it is to someone, you must see it for yourself.  We bought Scottsdale Villa Mirage resale last year and stayed there for the first time that trip and though it was a very nice resort.  Not as fancy as some of the others mentioned, but well maintained, has a nice pool, and is in a great location right next door to TPC (your husband will know this course, it's where the FBR open is played and in fact that tourney is coming up in a couple weeks so he can check it out on TV!).  

We used golfnow.com for 2 of our rounds and got great deals, it is a must, and I'd also recommend signing up for their e-mail alerts as they offer even better rates through those a few days prior to the tee time (4 days in advance i think).  Plenty of traffic/construction in Scottsdale when we were there but I would say the same thing for driving down the 1 street that makes up Sedona, so whatever.  My vote between the 2 would be to stay in scottsdale and make the day trip to sedona (maybe even twice).


----------



## 4smkj4 (Jan 23, 2009)

For either location in October you can't go wrong. Los Abbrigatos in Sedona or Villa Mirage in Scottsdale will meet your requirements and then some. Also, Phoenix Art Museum is one of the finest in the country plus several contemporary southwest museums ( western, Indian etc.) Dave in Phoenix.


----------



## Arb (Jan 24, 2009)

*Thank you!*

I appreciate so much the input from each of you. 
I'm hoping for a very successful trip. I'm still checking availability in RCI -- too many good choices!
Carole


----------



## heather (Jan 24, 2009)

*Hello from PHX*

Hello from the Phoenix airport where we are awaiting our flight after spending a week in Scottsdale and two in Sedona. In Sedona we stayed at Los Abrigados in the two bedroom plan that has a kitchen (minus an oven) and washer/dryer. We are seasoned timesharers who just loved Los Abrigados. From there we hiked to vortex sites, took a jeep tour, went overnight to the Grand Canyon, attended fascinating lectures at the Eco Institute on the Los Abrigados property, wandered around Telaquepaque (sp?), thoroughly enjoyed the free classes and fitness equipment at the spa, and made most of our meals at "home". I would highly recommend Los Abrigados. We checked out all of the others and each had its plusses but for location, comfort and amenities, we were happy with our choice. Even the one bedroom units that according to RCI have no kitchens, did have partial kitchens.

In Sedona we stayed at Sheraton Desert Oasis and, although nice, it's nothing special. From there we attended an art show, drove overnight to Tucson to visit Bisbee and Tombstone, hiked the McDowell Preserve trails and rested after our whirlwind time in Sedona.

I preferred Sedona. To me Scottsdale is just another suburb surrounded by spectacular scenery.


----------



## applegirl (Jan 24, 2009)

My vote is for Sedona.  The weather should be perfect in October!  Such a beautiful place.

Janna


----------



## Red Rox (Jan 24, 2009)

Agreed. You can't beat Sedona in the fall.


----------

